# Portland, Oregon



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a friend in the Portland area who is looking for a class to take her new puppy to; just for basic obedience. This is her first German Shepherd and she wants to do everything right


----------



## porky51 (Aug 2, 2011)

try pet village .com


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Do you know what side of Portland she is in?

I took Dante to Pup-A-Razzi (Beaverton) for:
Training Basics
Beyond Basicis
and the then offered Attention class - Enjoyed that one so much took it twice :rofl:

Dog Training School | Grooming | Dog Wash |Pup-A-Razzi


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Another is Raud Kennedy
Group classes offered through one of the Recs and Parks in SW Portland
Kennedy Dog School


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

porky51 said:


> try pet village .com


I think you mean:

Pet Village - Boarding and Training Services.

I would recommended the above too. BUT, the OPs friend may not want to drive all the way to Salem.

Pet village dot com is:  and is in South Carolina.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Thank you so much, I will pass these on to her. 
She lives in Oregon City and I was going to say I think she would drive some distance if I told her a place was the best, but South Carolina might be a bit far :laugh:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL. I would think SC WOULD be a bit far!

The place in Salem is owned by a GSD breeder and family. They have been involved in the breed for over 30 years, breed working line GSDs, train, and trial (SchH). So they are obviously comfortable with GSDs. (Something that can't be said for all trainers.)


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

We have the same screen name!
Marshies is short for marshmallows.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL, well its nice to meet you Marshies


----------

